# Blue tongue skink lighting



## Kieran!1234 (Mar 16, 2018)

I am a bit confused on what heat lights and uvb lights to use. Preferably something cheap and effective. Any help would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Foozil (Mar 16, 2018)

Bluetongues do not need UVB with the correct diet. If their food is dusted with calcium and other vitamins they'll be fine. I do like to take mine out for some sun a few times a week just for some exploration so if you do the same and you're still worried about UVB this is a good time for them to get it.

Just for the record, UVB in reptiles is pretty controversial. And theres no real evidence for needing it or not needing it (to my knowledge)


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 16, 2018)

All in one, UVB + heat.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 16, 2018)

All our bluies get UV even though some might say it is not required. I believe all reptiles benefit from UV (except obviously nocturnal creatures). My son and I work long hours so don't get much opportunity to take them outside for real sun.
[doublepost=1521188887,1521188597][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> All in one, UVB + heat.
> View attachment 323604


These are good globes,we use them in some of our central beardies,1 of the pygmies and also with the lacies.The other enclosures use a mixture of flouro tubes and compact tubes of various sizes and outputs with added heat lamps


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 16, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> All our bluies get UV even though some might say it is not required. I believe all reptiles benefit from UV (except obviously nocturnal creatures). My son and I work long hours so don't get much opportunity to take them outside for real sun.
> [doublepost=1521188887,1521188597][/doublepost]
> These are good globes,we use them in some of our central beardies,1 of the pygmies and also with the lacies.The other enclosures use a mixture of flouro tubes and compact tubes of various sizes and outputs with added heat lamps


Yep, my turtles are lining up every morning to haul out under the MVB's when they switch on at 7:30am.




I just use the Exo-Terra solar glo MVB's for UVB and heat plus the 4ft T10 NEC Black-light fluoro tubes for added UVB.

I don't deprive my reptiles of UVB, They do require it, otherwise they wouldn't bask in the full sun in the wild.
When you see this...



You know they need every bit of this... and more.



Even with 12 hours of artificial UVB every day, I still take my turtles outside for 20 minutes of morning or afternoon sun 3-5 times/week.


----------



## Kieran!1234 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ok thanks I will hopefully try and build and outdoor pit but I am definitely going to get the heat globe with uvb and heat so I have it thanks a lot


----------

